# Red Cherry Shrimp and H2O hardness



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thinking of adding some shrimp to my cycled FWA. However; my water tests at 300 ppm. Is this good or bad. Have read that they like softer water. And if they do like softer water; how do I get it down where it supposed to be?

Thanks


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have cherry shrimp and crystal red shrimp, same tank, I use city water with mine and they are going nuts..... I personally didn't worry about hardness, but if you are worried just add some distilled water to your mix and it will bring down the hardness. I think your good as is, if I remember right my hardness is close to yours... 
If you start with a batch of 12 or even 9 you should be in really good shape.
Cherry shrimp are pretty easy to keep, should be a fun project..... Pic updates would be cool


----------

